
Introducing Web Sockets: Bringing Sockets to the Web - sp4rki
http://www.html5rocks.com/tutorials/websockets/basics/
======
samratjp
This is the most useful HTML5 feature for me yet. I used it for the web
interface for the telepresence robot I and my friend built. Can't wait to try
out iOS Safari's accelerometer support.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Now if only the majority of people use a browser that supports Websockets
maybe it'll become actually useful.

~~~
jackowayed
That's why Socket.IO is great: <http://socket.io/>

It gives you the same API as you'd want from a websockets library, but it will
fall back to Flash Sockets, long polling, etc. if websockets aren't available.

It was originally written for node, but there's a Python implementation now
too.

~~~
Jach
Thanks a lot for that, I was going to start writing my own version next week
for a new project. I looked on the page and Googled a bit, but I couldn't find
the Python implementation. Do you have a link for that?

~~~
jackowayed
<https://github.com/SocketTornadIO/SocketTornad.IO>

------
pontifier
Seriously... it's 2010 and simple 2 way persistent communication seems like a
hack on top of a cludge... I blame the browsers.

~~~
ulf
If you regard how much hassle you have to go through to make to browsers align
a couple of images correctly in the same manner, I think the excitement about
this kind of feature is warranted (provided it will work in every browser...)

------
T-zex
"Bringing Sockets to the Web" the title is a "bit" misleading.

